# Image Dynamics IDMAX 12" V.4 D4 subwoofer



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Posting this for a good friend, he is a member on here I believe just doesn't have enough post count so I'm doing it for him. If it's an issue with doing this, mods please let me know and I'll delete the thread thanks.

Buy with confidence, guy takes very good care of his stuff and ships swiftly!

Image Dynamics Idmax V4 12" Subwoofer Dual 4 Ohm | eBay


----------



## dezzyboi16 (Jul 4, 2011)

Anyone with questions can find me on CA.com and CACO ; iTrader 350zkid


----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

dezzyboi16 said:


> Anyone with questions can find me on CA.com and CACO ; iTrader 350zkid


You're the seller?


----------



## dezzyboi16 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes I was. 

It has sold.


----------



## sensarmy (May 25, 2014)

dezzyboi16 said:


> Yes I was.
> 
> It has sold.


Yep, it was sold to me 

I can leave you feedback on DIYMA when i get it so you can build up your references here if you'd like.


----------



## dezzyboi16 (Jul 4, 2011)

sensarmy said:


> Yep, it was sold to me
> 
> I can leave you feedback on DIYMA when i get it so you can build up your references here if you'd like.




Nice!!! Sounds great! Thanks!


----------

